

Entrepreneurs should listen to rap music - zmitri
http://arbor.posterous.com/entrepreneurs-should-listen-to-rap-music-all

======
mindcrime
I sort of agree with the spirit of this article. I'm not the biggest hip-hop
fan - being more of a metal guy - but there is a lot of inspirational stuff in
hip-hop, and there are a lot of hustle references that can inspire one and
help get you fired up.

That said, I still prefer to go back to my old standbys, like Mötley Crüe:

    
    
        Black jack roulette
        Losing high and low
        She rolls the dice 
        She's cold as ice
        Turn a young man old
    
        Comedy and tragedy
        Entertainment or death
        Like sister morphine
        Hooked on her game
        Time to place your bets
    
        If it wasn't for bad luck,
        I'd have no luck at all
    
        Keep you eye on the money
        keep you eye on the dealer's hand
        Keep you eye on the money
        keep you eye on the lady's hand
    
        Queen of hearts
        Or Ace of spades
     
        I'm dancing on the blade
        Freak show goin' broke
        The crowd screams on for more
        Electric shock won't bring ya back
        You've gone over the boards 
        Can't beat the clock, the deck is stacked
        The crowd looks on in horror
    
        If it wasn't for bad luck
        I'd have no luck at all
    
        Keep your eye on the money
        Keep your eye on the dealer's hand
        Keep your eye on the money
        Keep your eye on the lady's hand
    
    

The biggest difference I find in hip-hop and metal, is the level of
abstraction. Metal has more metaphor and analogy in it; where hip-hop seems to
be more straight-forward and down to earth.

Maybe it's just me, but at the end of a long night, when I need something to
help keep the adrenaline flowing so I can push through fixing some problem or
whatever, I find that the right music is tremendously powerful. Whether it
should be hip-hop, metal, classical, or $whatever, is a matter of taste.

------
mirsadm
I'm sorry but this is the most ridiculous thing I've read on HN in a while.
Those lyrics are hilarious and if they inspire you do do anything significant
in your life then you need to step back and re-examine a few things in your
life.

~~~
mindcrime
_Those lyrics are hilarious_

By whose standard?

 _and if they inspire you do do anything significant in your life then you
need to step back and re-examine a few things in your life._

Such as?

------
fmstephe
I had felt that the degradation of HN was overstated. Until now.

------
le_isms
'Had a dream I was king, I woke up, still king' -Eminem

------
SandersAK
if you talk about it, it's a show, but if you move about it then it's a go -
Shabazz Palaces.

------
Radzell
Before I even looked at the comment I could already see the back lash against
this article. Hip Hop even the most simplistic is inspirational not so if you
ideal life is different from those that make up the core demographic of hip
hop. I for one am a entrepreneur, a start up owner, and a programmer who
doesn't listen to rock or pop for the same reason some people don't listen to
hip hop. Because the songs aren't relatable to me or my life. It's a good
article just maybe the wrong dmemographic for it.

